# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال ریاضی

## fateme2020

سلام دوستان .در تستی دیدم که در حل یک نامعادله کسری .کسرها رو معکوس و در یک منفی ضرب کرده بود اما علامت نامعادله تغییری نکرد چرا؟؟

----------


## fateme2020

> *
> 
> چون کسر ها مختلف العلامت بودند*


اخه هردوشون یه منفی داشتند . اما تو یه منفی دیگه هم ضرب کرد که مثبت بشه و کسرهارو هم معکوس کرد .اما علامت تغییر نکرد

----------


## FarhadMechanic

ببین کسر هر علامتی داشته باشه فرقی نداره که فقط باید نامعدله درست باشه  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme2020


اخه هردوشون یه منفی داشتند . اما تو یه منفی دیگه هم ضرب کرد که مثبت بشه و کسرهارو هم معکوس کرد .اما علامت تغییر نکرد


هر چی که منفی داشت که الزاما منفی نیست!
اینجوریاست: 1- تو یک منفی ضرب شد طرفین پس جهت عوض شد و علامت ها تغییر کرد 2- کسر معکوس شد با فرض هم علامت بودن طرفین نامساوی جهت تغییر کرد.
بعد الان من تازه متوجه یه چیز شدم ... منظورت از علامت نامعادله چیه؟!
سوالو بزار*

----------


## fateme2020

> ببین کسر هر علامتی داشته باشه فرقی نداره که فقط باید نامعدله درست باشه


نخندید دیگه چی کارکنم خب تا حالا همچین نکته ای رو نمی دونستم که بعد معکوس کردن اگه در یک منفی ضرب بشه علامت تغییری نمی کنه

----------


## fateme2020

> *
> 
> هر چی که منفی داشت که الزاما منفی نیست!
> اینجوریاست: 1- تو یک منفی ضرب شد طرفین پس جهت عوض شد و علامت ها تغییر کرد 2- کسر معکوس شد با فرض هم علامت بودن طرفین نامساوی جهت تغییر کرد.
> بعد الان من تازه متوجه یه چیز شدم ... منظورت از علامت نامعادله چیه؟!
> سوالو بزار*


منظورم < > ایناس

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme2020


نخندید دیگه چی کارکنم خب تا حالا همچین نکته ای رو نمی دونستم که بعد معکوس کردن اگه در یک منفی ضرب بشه علامت تغییری نمی کنه


خانم جان بنده به ضرس قاطع اعلام میکنم که معکوس کردن هیچ ربطی به علامت نداره! حتما اشتباه کردی*

----------


## fateme2020

> *
> 
> هر چی که منفی داشت که الزاما منفی نیست!
> اینجوریاست: 1- تو یک منفی ضرب شد طرفین پس جهت عوض شد و علامت ها تغییر کرد 2- کسر معکوس شد با فرض هم علامت بودن طرفین نامساوی جهت تغییر کرد.
> بعد الان من تازه متوجه یه چیز شدم ... منظورت از علامت نامعادله چیه؟!
> سوالو بزار*


ممنون ک پاسخ دادید

----------


## fateme2020

> *
> 
> خانم جان بنده به ضرس قاطع اعلام میکنم که معکوس کردن هیچ ربطی به علامت نداره! حتما اشتباه کردی*


نه دیگه گفتم که منظورم اون علامت های بزرگتر مساوی ایناس .سوالو نمیشه بزارم اخه تو یه فیلم دیدم ک سایت گزینه 2 گذاشته بود

----------


## FarhadMechanic

> نخندید دیگه چی کارکنم خب تا حالا همچین نکته ای رو نمی دونستم که بعد معکوس کردن اگه در یک منفی ضرب بشه علامت تغییری نمی کنه


درکت میکنم وقتی همچین نکته ای رو نمیدونی هرگز سراغ حل تستها نرو اول مطمئن شو در حد تست زدن معلومات داری خواهر من اشکال نداره فدا سرت  :Y (385):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme2020


نه دیگه گفتم که منظورم اون علامت های بزرگتر مساوی ایناس .سوالو نمیشه بزارم اخه تو یه فیلم دیدم ک سایت گزینه 2 گذاشته بود


برای اینکه کامل متوجه بشید و من هم حرفم رو کامل کنم:
فرض کنید تو یه نامعادله که دو طرف کسر هستند و دو طرف هم علامتند(هر دو مثبت یا هر دو منفی):
اگر معکوس کنیم طرفین رو جهت نامساوی تغییر میکنه(جهت تغییر میکنه نه علامت طرفین؛ علامت با جهت فرق داره)
پس تو مورد شما با ضرب در منفی و معکوس کردن دو باره همون جهت اولی بوده و تغییری نکرده که صحیحه.
سعی کن برای خودت مثال عددی بزنی.*

----------


## fateme2020

> درکت میکنم وقتی همچین نکته ای رو نمیدونی هرگز سراغ حل تستها نرو اول مطمئن شو در حد تست زدن معلومات داری خواهر من اشکال نداره فدا سرت


خب اخه این معلومات رو  از کجا بیارم؟ باید تست بزنم که نکته هاشو دربیارم دیگه

----------


## fateme2020

> *
> 
> برای اینکه کامل متوجه بشید و من هم حرفم رو کامل کنم:
> فرض کنید تو یه نامعادله که دو طرف کسر هستند و دو طرف هم علامتند(هر دو مثبت یا هر دو منفی):
> اگر معکوس کنیم طرفین رو جهت نامساوی تغییر میکنه(جهت تغییر میکنه نه علامت طرفین؛ علامت با جهت فرق داره)
> پس تو مورد شما با ضرب در منفی و معکوس کردن دو باره همون جهت اولی بوده و تغییری نکرده که صحیحه.
> سعی کن برای خودت مثال عددی بزنی.*


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## FarhadMechanic

> *
> 
> خانم جان بنده به ضرس قاطع اعلام میکنم که معکوس کردن هیچ ربطی به علامت نداره! حتما اشتباه کردی*


معکوس کردن یه معادله به علامت بستگی نداره  :4=4 یا 1/4=1/4اما معکوس کردن نامعادله باعث عوض شدن علامت میشه: 2<4 : 1/2>1/4

----------


## fateme2020

> *
> 
> برای اینکه کامل متوجه بشید و من هم حرفم رو کامل کنم:
> فرض کنید تو یه نامعادله که دو طرف کسر هستند و دو طرف هم علامتند(هر دو مثبت یا هر دو منفی):
> اگر معکوس کنیم طرفین رو جهت نامساوی تغییر میکنه(جهت تغییر میکنه نه علامت طرفین؛ علامت با جهت فرق داره)
> پس تو مورد شما با ضرب در منفی و معکوس کردن دو باره همون جهت اولی بوده و تغییری نکرده که صحیحه.
> سعی کن برای خودت مثال عددی بزنی.*


چقدر جالب من همین الان این نکته رو کتاب مهروماه پیداکردم

----------


## fateme2020

> معکوس کردن یه معادله به علامت بستگی نداره  :4=4 یا 1/4=1/4اما معکوس کردن نامعادله باعث عوض شدن علامت میشه: 2<4 : 1/2>1/4


ممنونم دوست عزیز . رفتم کتاب تستم رو دیدم این نکته رو پیدا کردم پس بهتره اول درسنامه رو بخونم بعد تست بزنم

----------


## FarhadMechanic

> خب اخه این معلومات رو  از کجا بیارم؟ باید تست بزنم که نکته هاشو دربیارم دیگه


 یه کتابی بهتون معرفی میکنم که با تسلط براون تمام تست های ریاضی را جواب میدهید کتاب ریاضی عمومی 1 و 2 پارسه کارشناسی ارشد شامل تشریح کامل مسائل که هم آموزش کامل داره هم تست زیاد منم برای ارشد دارم میخونم ولی برای کنکور سراسری فوق العادس.

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme2020


ممنونم دوست عزیز . رفتم کتاب تستم رو دیدم این نکته رو پیدا کردم پس بهتره اول درسنامه رو بخونم بعد تست بزنم


هر کتاب به درد بخور کنکوری تا کید میکنم هر کتاب به درد بخوری این مطالبو داره. شما که رفتی گشتی دیدیش. ÷س اول بشین درسو یاد بگیر بعد تست بزن.






 نوشته اصلی توسط FarhadMechanic


یه کتابی بهتون معرفی میکنم که با تسلط براون تمام تست های ریاضی را جواب میدهید کتاب ریاضی عمومی 1 و 2 پارسه کارشناسی ارشد شامل تشریح کامل مسائل که هم آموزش کامل داره هم تست زیاد منم برای ارشد دارم میخونم ولی برای کنکور سراسری فوق العادس.


جسارتا توصیه بسیار نامناسبیه!
شما توصیه میکنی یه دانش آموز دبیرستانی بره کتاب آمزشی ارد رو بخونه. حتی اگر آموزش مناسبی داشته باشه (که نداره) قطعا سوالاتش مناسب نیست*

----------


## fateme2020

> *
> هر کتاب به درد بخور کنکوری تا کید میکنم هر کتاب به درد بخوری این مطالبو داره. شما که رفتی گشتی دیدیش. ÷س اول بشین درسو یاد بگیر بعد تست بزن.
> 
> 
> جسارتا توصیه بسیار نامناسبیه!
> شما توصیه میکنی یه دانش آموز دبیرستانی بره کتاب آمزشی ارد رو بخونه. حتی اگر آموزش مناسبی داشته باشه (که نداره) قطعا سوالاتش مناسب نیست*


بله همین تصمیمو دارم که اول بخونم بعد تست بزنم .
منم قبول دارم فکر نمی کنم اونقدرا دیگه کنکور سخت باشه کخ بخوان از این کتابا طرح کنن الان برای ریاضی من دو تا منبع دارم که به نظرم خیلی خوبه

----------


## fateme2020

> یه کتابی بهتون معرفی میکنم که با تسلط براون تمام تست های ریاضی را جواب میدهید کتاب ریاضی عمومی 1 و 2 پارسه کارشناسی ارشد شامل تشریح کامل مسائل که هم آموزش کامل داره هم تست زیاد منم برای ارشد دارم میخونم ولی برای کنکور سراسری فوق العادس.


اخه دوست عزیز فک نمیکنم برای سطح کنکور مناسب باشه . کنکور اونقدرا هم سخت نیست

----------


## FarhadMechanic

> اخه دوست عزیز فک نمیکنم برای سطح کنکور مناسب باشه . کنکور اونقدرا هم سخت نیست


با توجه به اینکه رشتت تجربیه منم توصیه نمیکنم اونو اما بهرحال هیچ منبعی بهتر ازاون نمیتونی پیدا کنی همه این کتابای خط زرشکی و یکم سبز و قرمه سبزیو و مهروخورشیدو چه میدونم هرکی پاشده یچیزی کپی کرده مطالبو یکیو ناشر شده.
شیمی هم مبتکران و گاج ازقلم ننداز
رتبه کنکورتم یادت نره بگی :Yahoo (15):  خخخخخ موفق باشی...

----------


## fateme2020

> با توجه به اینکه رشتت تجربیه منم توصیه نمیکنم اونو اما بهرحال هیچ منبعی بهتر ازاون نمیتونی پیدا کنی همه این کتابای خط زرشکی و یکم سبز و قرمه سبزیو و مهروخورشیدو چه میدونم هرکی پاشده یچیزی کپی کرده مطالبو یکیو ناشر شده.
> شیمی هم مبتکران و گاج ازقلم ننداز
> رتبه کنکورتم یادت نره بگی خخخخخ موفق باشی...


ممنونم ان شاالله ک رتبه خوبی بیارم . برای شیمی سال دوم و سوم مبتکران گرفتم .گاج هم برم بگیرم؟

----------


## FarhadMechanic

> ممنونم ان شاالله ک رتبه خوبی بیارم . برای شیمی سال دوم و سوم مبتکران گرفتم .گاج هم برم بگیرم؟


نه دیگه یکیش کافیه گاج مختصر و مفید توضیح داره اما مبتکران خیلی توضیح داده بیش از حد و کامل و فراتر از کنکور...شیمی من 35 زده بودم که خیلی کم بود نسبت به تلاشم انشالله که رتبه خوبی بیاری منتظر خبر قبولیتم...
 :Yahoo (65):

----------


## fateme2020

:Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1): 


> نه دیگه یکیش کافیه گاج مختصر و مفید توضیح داره اما مبتکران خیلی توضیح داده بیش از حد و کامل و فراتر از کنکور...شیمی من 35 زده بودم که خیلی کم بود نسبت به تلاشم انشالله که رتبه خوبی بیاری منتظر خبر قبولیتم...


 :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1): خیلی ممنون ان شاالله . برای تست پس همون مبتکران خوبه

----------


## FarhadMechanic

> خیلی ممنون ان شاالله . برای تست پس همون مبتکران خوبه


برا تستم خوبه ولی گاج از نظر تست بهتره اما آموزش مبتکران یه چیز دیگس 
منم مبتکران خوندم...برا تست تستای 10 سال اخیرو حتما دانلود کن از اینجا بزن خواهر منم کنکور داره انسانیه ایشالا موفق بشید هردوتون :Yahoo (1): فعلا بای

----------


## sajad564

> سلام دوستان .در تستی دیدم که در حل یک نامعادله کسری .کسرها رو معکوس و در یک منفی ضرب کرده بود اما علامت نامعادله تغییری نکرد چرا؟؟


ببین اگه ظرفین یک معادله رو در یک عدد منفی ضرب کنیم جهت علامت نا معادله تغعیر میکنه ولی در معکوس کردن دو حالت دارم=1اگه طرفین نا معادله هم علامت باشن با معکوس کردن جهت علامت نا معادله تغعیر میکنه2اگه هم علامت نباشن جهت علامت نا معادله تغعیر نمیکنه 
مثال1=سه بزرگ تر است از دو هالا معکوس کن یک دوم بزرگ تر است از دو(جهت علامت تغعیر کرد)
مثال2=سه بزگ تر است از منفی دو حالا معکوسشون میکنیم یک سوم بزرگ تر است از منفی یک دوم(جهت علامت تغعیر نکرد)

----------


## sajad564

> ببین اگه ظرفین یک معادله رو در یک عدد منفی ضرب کنیم جهت علامت نا معادله تغعیر میکنه ولی در معکوس کردن دو حالت دارم=1اگه طرفین نا معادله هم علامت باشن با معکوس کردن جهت علامت نا معادله تغعیر میکنه2اگه هم علامت نباشن جهت علامت نا معادله تغعیر نمیکنه 
> مثال1=سه بزرگ تر است از دو هالا معکوس کن یک دوم بزرگ تر است از دو(جهت علامت تغعیر کرد)
> مثال2=سه بزگ تر است از منفی دو حالا معکوسشون میکنیم یک سوم بزرگ تر است از منفی یک دوم(جهت علامت تغعیر نکرد)


تو مثال 1یک دوم بزرگ تر است از یک سوم

----------


## sajad564

> ممنونم ان شاالله ک رتبه خوبی بیارم . برای شیمی سال دوم و سوم مبتکران گرفتم .گاج هم برم بگیرم؟


سال دیگه کنکور دارید؟

----------


## fateme2020

> سال دیگه کنکور دارید؟


بله

----------


## sajad564

> بله


تو تابستون پایه ریاضیتو قوی کن. در مورد شیمی هم به جای مبتکران از فار استفارده کن تو تابستون تمرکزت تو شیمی بیشتر رو حفظ فرمولای شیمی و مساعلش باشه

----------


## sajad564

> بله


ینی قراره پشت کنکوری بشی؟؟

----------


## fateme2020

> ینی قراره پشت کنکوری بشی؟؟


نه نه من سال اوله ک کنکور میدم .تازه سومم تموم شده

----------


## sajad564

> نه نه من سال اوله ک کنکور میدم .تازه سومم تموم شده


ولی در مورد کتابای شیمیت بیشتر فکر کن.مبتکران تستای محاسباتیش فرا تر از کنکور.تستای مفاهیمش خیلی هاشون تکراریو ساده هستن.فار خیلی خوبه حجمشم کمتره هم تستاش منطقی تر میتونی چند بار دوره کنی

----------


## kaftar

دوستان  شرمنده من یه سوال ساده داشتم
میشه اینو توضیح بدید (درواقع من 3تاحرکت اولو فهمیدم ولی 3تای اخر ینی 2 تا تانژانت و 2 کت به علاوه 2 رو نفهمیدم)

----------


## Paxton

> دوستان  شرمنده من یه سوال ساده داشتم
> میشه اینو توضیح بدید (درواقع من 3تاحرکت اولو فهمیدم ولی 3تای اخر ینی 2 تا تانژانت و 2 کت به علاوه 2 رو نفهمیدم)


دوست عزیز خیلی واضحه ، از اتحاد مربع سه جمله ای استفاده شده .
 مشخصه که حاصلضرب تانژانت در کتانژانت 1 هست پس دوبرابرش میشه 2 .
دو ضرب در تانژانت ضرب در 1 هم که میشه دو تانژانت . دو ضرب در کتاتژانت ضرب در 1 هم که میشه دو کتانژانت .

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوستان  شرمنده من یه سوال ساده داشتم
> میشه اینو توضیح بدید (درواقع من 3تاحرکت اولو فهمیدم ولی 3تای اخر ینی 2 تا تانژانت و 2 کت به علاوه 2 رو نفهمیدم)

----------


## sajad564

> 


دمت گرم منم میخواستم تبدیل به دو جمله کنم

----------


## kurdish boy

مجموع n جمله اول دنباله حسابی دوتا فرمول داره از کجا بفهمیم باید از فرمول اول یا دوم استفاده کنیم ؟  @jarvis

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kurdish boy


مجموع n جمله اول دنباله حسابی دوتا فرمول داره از کجا بفهمیم باید از فرمول اول یا دوم استفاده کنیم ؟  @jarvis



این سه فرمول رو ببینید متوجه میشید در واقع یه تبدیل ساده است.
در واقع اینکه بفهمیم باید از چه فرمولی استفاده کنیم تا راحت تر به جواب برسیم بستگی به سوال داره که چه اطلاعاتی بهمون داده مثلا اگر جمله اول و آخر رو داشتیم باید از اون فرمول آخری استفاده کنیم.*

----------


## Alir3zaa

> مجموع n جمله اول دنباله حسابی دوتا فرمول داره از کجا بفهمیم باید از فرمول اول یا دوم استفاده کنیم ؟  @jarvis


راستش به نظر من اصلا از این فرمولها استفاده نشه بهتره. همون فرمول شماره ی 1 که آقای jarvis فرمودن همه ی مسائل رو حل میکنه!

شما جمله ی عمومی دنباله رو که داشته باشی خیلی راحت میتونی با خواص سیگما مجموع هر تعداد جمله رو بدست بیاری

اگر جمله ی اول و آخر رو هم بهت دادن دوتا جمله رو از هم کم میکنی و تقسیم بر اندیس آخری منهای اولی میکنی تا d بدست بیاد

ببین:



به نظرم روش سیگما در مواردی مثل مورد شماره ی 2 که بهت گفتم (مجموع جملاتی که از جمله ی اول شروع نشه! بلکه از جمله های وسط شروع بشه) خیلی بهتر عمل میکنه... اگه بخوای همین مثال ب رو با روش عادی حل کنی یکمی وقت گیر تر هست به نظرم...

این سیگما رو توی فصل انتگرال باهاش سر و کار داشتیم

----------


## hopluk

> راستش به نظر من اصلا از این فرمولها استفاده نشه بهتره. همون فرمول شماره ی 1 که آقای jarvis فرمودن همه ی مسائل رو حل میکنه!
> 
> شما جمله ی عمومی دنباله رو که داشته باشی خیلی راحت میتونی با خواص سیگما مجموع هر تعداد جمله رو بدست بیاری
> 
> اگر جمله ی اول و آخر رو هم بهت دادن دوتا جمله رو از هم کم میکنی و تقسیم بر اندیس آخری منهای اولی میکنی تا d بدست بیاد
> 
> ببین:
> 
> 
> ...


سلام،
من اگه باشم این سوال (قسمت ب سوالتون رو) "مجموع جملات هفتم تا سیزدهم دنباله ی ...،1،4،7،10" رو اینجوری حل می کنم که به نظرم خیلی سریع تر و راحت تره نسبت به summation notation :

----------


## kurdish boy

> راستش به نظر من اصلا از این فرمولها استفاده نشه بهتره. همون فرمول شماره ی 1 که آقای jarvis فرمودن همه ی مسائل رو حل میکنه!
> 
> شما جمله ی عمومی دنباله رو که داشته باشی خیلی راحت میتونی با خواص سیگما مجموع هر تعداد جمله رو بدست بیاری
> 
> اگر جمله ی اول و آخر رو هم بهت دادن دوتا جمله رو از هم کم میکنی و تقسیم بر اندیس آخری منهای اولی میکنی تا d بدست بیاد
> 
> ببین:
> 
> 
> ...


توضیحاتتون کاربردی و خوب بود

----------


## kurdish boy

> *
> 
> این سه فرمول رو ببینید متوجه میشید در واقع یه تبدیل ساده است.
> در واقع اینکه بفهمیم باید از چه فرمولی استفاده کنیم تا راحت تر به جواب برسیم بستگی به سوال داره که چه اطلاعاتی بهمون داده مثلا اگر جمله اول و آخر رو داشتیم باید از اون فرمول آخری استفاده کنیم.*


خیلی خوب بود مختصر و مفید

----------


## spring__girl

سلام دوستان اگه ممکنه این سوال تجربی 94 رو قشنگ با توضیح حل کنید.بچه ها این یه تیپ سواله پس اگه میشه این تیپ رو توضیح بدید نه صرفا این سوال رو چون مشابهش تو قلمچی جامع اردیبشهت (اگر اشتباه نکنم)هم بود.معلومه که یکی از تیپ سوال های مهمه..

**اعداد طبیعی فرد را به طریقی دسته بندي میکنیم، که تعداد جملات در هر دسته، برابر شماره ي آن دسته باشد.(1), (3, 5), (7, 9, 11),⋯
مجموع دو جمله ي اول و آخر دسته ي سی ام، کدام است؟
1)1700     2)1750    3)1800    4)1850*

----------


## B-Rabbit

سوال رو بفرست پخ كن تا كامل برات توضيحش بدم

----------


## Phenotype_2

مجموع دو جمله اول و اخر ابهام داره. دو جمله اول و دو جمله اخر یا جمله اول و اخر(یا چیز دیگه ای!)؟

دسته اول ی عضو... دسته دوم دو عضو... دسته سوم سه عضو.... دسته بیستونهم 29 عضو داره.
پس تعداد عضو ها این 29 دسته میشه مجموع اعداد 1 تا 29. مجموع اعداد 1 تا 29 میشه 15×29 ک 15 تا کمتر از 450 ه ینی 435

پس اولین و اخرین عضو دسته سی ام، 436 و 465 مین عدد فرد هستن. مجموع این دو عدد 901 ه پس مجموع جمله اول و اخر دسته سی ام دو تا کمتر از 2×901 ه ینی 1800
اگه هم منظورش دو جمله اول و دو جمله اخر باشه چون جمله اول و اخرش شده 1800 پس جمله دوم با یکی مونده ب اخرشم هم میشه 1800 و جواب مسله میشد 3600 ک توی گزینه ها نیست. پس همون جمله اول و اخر بوده.

تیپ، میپش رو نمیدونم... باید دنباله حسابی رو بشناسی... همین.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان اگه ممکنه این سوال تجربی 94 رو قشنگ با توضیح حل کنید.بچه ها این یه تیپ سواله پس اگه میشه این تیپ رو توضیح بدید نه صرفا این سوال رو چون مشابهش تو قلمچی جامع اردیبشهت (اگر اشتباه نکنم)هم بود.معلومه که یکی از تیپ سوال های مهمه..
> 
> **اعداد طبیعی فرد را به طریقی دسته بندي میکنیم، که تعداد جملات در هر دسته، برابر شماره ي آن دسته باشد.(1), (3, 5), (7, 9, 11),⋯
> مجموع دو جمله ي اول و آخر دسته ي سی ام، کدام است؟
> 1)1700     2)1750    3)1800    4)1850*


سلام،
جمله عمومی دنباله که مشخص هست : 2n-1 
حالا باید شماره یا n اولین و آخرین عضو دسته 30 ام رو پیدا کنیم و در جمله عمومی قرار بدیم که مقدارشون بدست بیاد.
گفته در هر دسته به تعداد شماره دسته عضو داریم،یعنی در دسته اول 1عضو،در  دسته دوم 2 عضو،در دسته سوم 3 عضو،و...،در دسته بیست و نهم 29 عضو،در دسته  سی ام 30 عضو داریم.
تعداد عضو های موجود در 29 دسته اول رو حساب میکنیم: چون گفته در هر دسته  به تعداد شماره دسته عضو داریم،پس تعداد عضو های موجود در دسته های 1تا 29  میشه :     29+28+....3+2+1
حاصل عبارت بالا میشه 435 پس آخرین جمله دسته 29،جمله 435 ام بوده،بنابر  این اولین جمله دسته سی ام،جمله 436 هست وچون در دسته سی ام 30 عضو  داریم،آخرین جملش هم میشه465 
حالا شماره جملات رو در جمله عمومی قرار میدیم و تا مقدارشون بدست بیاد.

----------


## spring__girl

> سلام،
> جمله عمومی دنباله که مشخص هست : 2n-1 
> حالا باید شماره یا n اولین و آخرین عضو دسته 30 ام رو پیدا کنیم و در جمله عمومی قرار بدیم که مقدارشون بدست بیاد.
> گفته در هر دسته به تعداد شماره دسته عضو داریم،یعنی در دسته اول 1عضو،در  دسته دوم 2 عضو،در دسته سوم 3 عضو،و...،در دسته بیست و نهم 29 عضو،در دسته  سی ام 30 عضو داریم.
> تعداد عضو های موجود در 29 دسته اول رو حساب میکنیم: چون گفته در هر دسته  به تعداد شماره دسته عضو داریم،پس تعداد عضو های موجود در دسته های 1تا 29  میشه :     29+28+....3+2+1
> حاصل عبارت بالا میشه 435 پس آخرین جمله دسته 29،جمله 435 ام بوده،بنابر  این اولین جمله دسته سی ام،جمله 436 هست وچون در دسته سی ام 30 عضو  داریم،آخرین جملش هم میشه465 
> حالا شماره جملات رو در جمله عمومی قرار میدیم و تا مقدارشون بدست بیاد.





> مجموع دو جمله اول و اخر ابهام داره. دو جمله اول و دو جمله اخر یا جمله اول و اخر(یا چیز دیگه ای!)؟
> 
> دسته اول ی عضو... دسته دوم دو عضو... دسته سوم سه عضو.... دسته بیستونهم 29 عضو داره.
> پس تعداد عضو ها این 29 دسته میشه مجموع اعداد 1 تا 29. مجموع اعداد 1 تا 29 میشه 15×29 ک 15 تا کمتر از 450 ه ینی 435
> 
> پس اولین و اخرین عضو دسته سی ام، 436 و 465 مین عدد فرد هستن. مجموع این دو عدد 901 ه پس مجموع دو جمله اول و اخر دسته سی ام دو تا کمتر از 2×901 ه ینی 1800
> اگه هم منظورش دو جمله اول و دو جمله اخر باشه چون جمله اول و اخرش شده 1800 پس جمله دوم با یکی مونده ب اخرشم هم میشه 1800 و جواب مسله میشد 3600 ک توی گزینه ها نیست. پس همون جمله اول و اخر بوده.
> 
> تیپ، میپش رو نمیدونم... باید دنباله حسابی رو بشناسی... همین.



خیلی متشکرم متوجه شدم کاملا  :Yahoo (1):  جالب بود خوشمان آمد

----------


## Phenotype_2

مجموع جملات دسته اول 1 ب توان 3، دسته دوم 2 ب توان 3، دسته سوم 3 ب توان 3ه... پس میشه حدس زد مجموع جملات دسته 30 ام میشه 30 ب توان 3 .. حالا چون مجموع جمله اول و اخر دسته سی ام با جمله دوم و یکی مونده ب اخر دسته سی و همینطور تا اخر... برابره پس مجموع جملات اول و اخر دسته سی ام، میشه نسبت 30 بتوان 3 تقسیم بر 15...و 900×2 میشه 1800

----------


## Phenotype_2

اخرین جمله دسته سی ام 15×31مین عد فرده.
اخرین جمله دسته 29ام 15×29مین عدد فرده.
مجموع n عدد فرد اول مربع nه... پس مجموع جملات دسته 30 ام مربع 31×15 منهای مربع 15×29.... از 15 ب توان 2 فاکتور میگیریم... و اتحاد مزدوج عامل دوم رو ب 60×2 تبدیل میکه. پس مجموع جملات دسته سی ام 15×15×60×2(همون 30 ب توان 3!!!)ه. باز همون استدلال قبلی، جواب مسله رو میکنه 2×15×60

----------


## Phenotype_2

مجموع جملات اول و اخر دسته دوم 2×4
مجموع جملات اول و اخر دسته سوم 3×6
مجموع جملات اول و اخر دسته چهارم 4×8
مجموع جملات اول و اخر دسته پنجم  5×10

پس میشه حدس زد مجموع جملات اول و اخر دسته سی ام 30×60

----------


## Phenotype_2

@mohammacl 
ی دوست قدیمی رو هم صدا کنم.. اتفاقا دیشب بحث حدس نزدن  x بود.

----------


## spring__girl

@*Phenotype_2*

خیلی خیلی ممنون که وقت گذاشتین و جواب دادین 
واقعا متشکرم
واقعا یه سوال برام پیش اومد این راه های جالب از کجا به ذهنتون میرسه اقای مهدی :Yahoo (21):  
انصافا برای 1 مسئله اینهمه راه به ذهنتون رسید
از کجا آخه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> انصافا برای 1 مسئله اینهمه راه به ذهنتون رسید
> از کجا آخه


خیلی سوال سختی پرسیدی. نمیدونم.

شاید چون، بعضیا تو بعضی بازیا بهترن!

----------


## spring__girl

> خیلی سوال سختی پرسیدی. نمیدونم.
> 
> شاید چون، بعضیا تو بعضی بازیا بهترن!


همیشه همینطور بوده : )
بهترین جواب بود!

----------

